# New doeling, need a name



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Sweet baby


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, tough little girl...Francy


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh my, she thinks she is a tough little thing! Fancy, after the young girl in the song that bears the same name. She's a pretty little thing!


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Noel....being it's Christmas and all


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

She is adorable! I would name her jinglette. Haha


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Gypsie
Sassafras
Flashy Splashy
Glenda, the Good Goat of the North.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I like Gypsie...She is sooo Cute! Love the markings.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol Glenda is my mother in laws name, I named a cow after her.. Heehee. Her parents are Priscilla and Preston.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! How about Jingle Belle.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable....how about Adelaide?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

So pretty!! How about Pippa?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Cute girl. What about Empress?


----------



## GrubbyGoat (Dec 18, 2013)

She's cute! I Like Noel


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

Punky


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

Page


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

What about snickers? Lol


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

Beauty
Heidi
Mary 
Chocolate 
:shades:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I would call her Christmas Carol...Carol for short 

And she's super cute.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

thegoatgirl said:


> I would call her Christmas Carol...Carol for short
> 
> And she's super cute.


I love it


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

So what did you call her?::


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

101sierra said:


> So pretty!! How about Pippa?


This is a cute name!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Priston


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I love her coloring. How about Patches. She is so cute.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cranberry ...she is beautiful!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

usamagoat said:


> So what did you call her?::


Yeah, we wanna know! LOL!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

What about Mocha


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

KitKat or Honey or Angel :angel2: LOL


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Well I finally decided Flick, after the little boy in a Christmas story that stuck his tongue on the pole... But it doesn't matter, my pyranees killed her today! D; She didn't hurt the other 3 kids in fact she tried so save a dead baby. I found the doeling under the dog smushed with two puncture wounds...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

;( oh no, so sorry!!


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh gosh that's sad, sorry to hear


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

What very very sad to hear! she was adorable and cute!:rose:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry...what do you think made the dog do that?!


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

So sorry!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, no!!! I'm so, so, sorry.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh, no!! Sorry to hear that!!


----------



## GrubbyGoat (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry. Have you figured out why and are you sure it was your dog and not something else?


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so so sorry! She was a pretty little girl!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

The dog was laying on top of her dead body, she had a puncture wound in her belly and one in her ribs under her arm Obviously dog bite.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her after all that.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That sucks.  Bad enough ti to lose one but that was kind of a double whammy


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Dog disappeared.. Ugh if I sold her at least I would have gotten something back. /: I don't have more little babies for her to hurt.


----------



## jhatcher0915 (Nov 13, 2013)

How cute. Very lucky.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

jhatcher0915 said:


> How cute. Very lucky.


She died though;(


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ugh..im so sorry!! How sad...


----------



## jhatcher0915 (Nov 13, 2013)

We lost one of our does the other night. It is so sad. Her kids are doing well. Wish it never happened.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

wow ! I'm so sorry :-(


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

jhatcher0915 said:


> We lost one of our does the other night. It is so sad. Her kids are doing well. Wish it never happened.


I have a lonely momma


----------

